
Visualize the universe as the measly Earth peasant that you are - XVII
http://danieljakobian.com/logs/log0011.html
======
brudgers
Can we have your liver then?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq4uCWtQE24](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq4uCWtQE24)

